# radar detectors



## spacemule (Jan 23, 2009)

Got one? What's the best bang for the buck. I see that Wal Mart has one for $39, but I have a sneaking suspicion it's not worth the carton it's packaged in.


----------



## yooper (Jan 23, 2009)

come-on man how can a billion chinamen be wrong, they got nuten but the best at wally world!


----------



## spacemule (Jan 23, 2009)

yooper said:


> come-on man how can a billion chinamen be wrong, they got nuten but the best at wally world!



It's made by Cobra no less.


----------



## stihl sawing (Jan 23, 2009)

You ain't planning on speeding now are ya Space.


----------



## spacemule (Jan 23, 2009)

stihl sawing said:


> You ain't planning on speeding now are ya Space.



Nope. I'd just rather have an occasional reminder to check my speed from a detector rather than a cop. :greenchainsaw:


----------



## mcinfantry (Jan 24, 2009)

valentine 1

i had one before i as a cop. never stopped anyone (in 8.5 years in a city of 400,000) who had a valentine 1
im no longer a cop, and i have a valentine 1


----------



## TimberMcPherson (Jan 24, 2009)

The valentines are great detectors, but on trips with other riders we found it was no better than the x50's yet cost a fair bit more. If they make detectors illegal here I will get one of the new Bels, apparently the cops can pick them up.

I really like my escort X50, its never let me down and I dont ride slow on my fireblade. I have been tempted to get a laser jamer but for the most part its seldom the cops are using the laser that well or I dont get enough warning otherwise.
I do have a fold up plate which is quite useful.


----------



## epicklein22 (Jan 24, 2009)

mcinfantry said:


> valentine 1
> 
> i had one before i as a cop. never stopped anyone (in 8.5 years in a city of 400,000) who had a valentine 1
> im no longer a cop, and i have a valentine 1



Sounds like some good advice there.

We used to use an old escort, worked well. I would spend more money than that wal-mart special or just forget about it.


----------



## cjk (Jan 25, 2009)

If you are going to spend money on a radar detector get the Valentine One.


----------



## luckycutter (Jan 25, 2009)

spacemule said:


> Got one? What's the best bang for the buck. I see that Wal Mart has one for $39, but I have a sneaking suspicion it's not worth the carton it's packaged in.



Go through and add up the total cost of a ticket or two. Include bumps in insurance as well. I bet this will be more than the cost of a top rated detector. 

I chose the escort 9500 because of the gps feature. when I travel I already know where the speed traps in other states are(they can be programmed into the detector), and I get ample warning of the local traps as well. The escort also tells you how fast you are going when you get hit by radar. Bel makes a good model as well. The Valentine is in desperate need of an upgrade, but still has some worth while features. 

Laser jamming is well worth the expense if you are on the open highway a lot. Just make sure what is legal in your area. 

P.S. Driving safely does not always mean driving the posted speed limit.


----------



## spacemule (Jan 25, 2009)

Thanks for the feedback guys. I'm not averse to paying top dollar for a quality product--I just don't want to pay $300 for something where a $100 version is just as effective. One thing I don't know about is the current technology of radars. Is it constantly being upgraded? Would a detector from 10 years ago be as effective today? Is it specific to certain areas of the country?


----------



## luckycutter (Jan 25, 2009)

You should go to a website that actually test the detectors in real life situations. There are a few and they would give you much better info than the opinions you would get
here.


----------



## spacemule (Jan 25, 2009)

luckycutter said:


> You should go to a website that actually test the detectors in real life situations. There are a few and they would give you much better info than the opinions you would get
> here.



I've looked at a couple. I got the strong feeling that they were being paid by the companies that make the radar. I trust actual user's recommendations more.


----------



## TimberMcPherson (Feb 2, 2009)

spacemule said:


> Thanks for the feedback guys. I'm not averse to paying top dollar for a quality product--I just don't want to pay $300 for something where a $100 version is just as effective. One thing I don't know about is the current technology of radars. Is it constantly being upgraded? Would a detector from 10 years ago be as effective today? Is it specific to certain areas of the country?



10 year old detectors are good if the cops are using 10 year old gear or strategies. It can be like fighting new viruses with 1999 era antivirus software.
Its all cheap insurance. My detectors has saved me so many times but no detector is full proof.


----------



## cord arrow (Feb 13, 2009)

No place has beat up detectors like the corvette forum...good info there.


----------



## palogger (Feb 15, 2009)

to me the best radar detector is a CB radio, I mean the truckers always know where the cops are, and in states where radar detectors are illegal a CB is not


----------



## JJay03 (Feb 28, 2009)

I got a valentine One actually just started using it again in my daily today after getting 2 tickets in the past month. Mad at myself for not using it Im sure if I did I would not have the tickets. I have been pulled over once with it which was on the highway coming over a hill and got hit with laser. I can say though that it saved me many times. I cant help but speed im always in a rush.


----------



## John D (Feb 28, 2009)

After getting hit with instant on,what difference does it make? Unless you travel in heavy traffic,they are next to useless. I dont see there value anymore.In heavy traffic where you will get whiffs off the cars in front of you,you dont need it anway.I just slowed down a few mph,and no problems,just dont go more than 10 over the speed limit and you will probably be fine.Run 10+ over all the time,and your going to get tickets,(or accidents)radar detector or not,they will run up behind you and pace you as well,no detector needed.


----------



## JJay03 (Feb 28, 2009)

I usually dont run that much over but from time to time will. Most the time in my area there is a car in front of me that will get hit first and ill pick it up. I even picked up laser before at some far distances.


----------



## TimberMcPherson (Mar 7, 2009)

John D said:


> After getting hit with instant on,what difference does it make? Unless you travel in heavy traffic,they are next to useless. I dont see there value anymore.In heavy traffic where you will get whiffs off the cars in front of you,you dont need it anway.I just slowed down a few mph,and no problems,just dont go more than 10 over the speed limit and you will probably be fine.Run 10+ over all the time,and your going to get tickets,(or accidents)radar detector or not,they will run up behind you and pace you as well,no detector needed.



We all drive in different environments, with different police tactics and differnt driving situations. what works for one might not work for others. Wouldnt be without the detector myself.


----------



## K9-Handler (Mar 12, 2009)

*Valentine*

Definitely Valentine 1.

I have one and my wife has one (she gets more tickets than I do -- when she's not using it or not paying attention). 

Not many people realize anymore that Mr. Valentine used to own Escort. He sold the company and started to make new, improved versions on his kitchen table. Both have improved their products over the years, but even though the design is several years old its still the best. Aluminum cases that are almost Mil-Spec. I've used them since they first came out years ago.
The greatest feature is the arrows that tell you if the signal is coming from the front, sides, or rear. If the radar is in a rolling police car headed the other way it's interesting to watch the forward arrow light up first, then the side arrow as the cop passes, then the rear arrow.
Laser is tough for any detector, but as mentioned here already, I've been saved by the splatter as the parked cop shoots at a car in well in front of me and the Val picks it up. 
The annoying thing is the laser detection circuitry gets fooled by some GM LED third brake lights. I'll be coming to an intersection following a Caddy and jump out of my pants when the laser warning goes off, only to realize that it was just the Caddy's brake lights. Only effected by GM lights.

Great actual warranty, by that I mean if I ever had a problem with a power cord breaking they would take care of it. Try that with a Chinese company...
They will also upgrade an older unit to the latest circuitry -- for a fee, of course -- but its a lot cheaper than buying a new detector.

My old grandad was from the old country, and when we'd pass a speed trap he'd mumble in his native tongue the word for "vulture".


----------



## JJay03 (Mar 12, 2009)

I had the same thing happen before with the GM third brake lights lol usually a caddy suv or tahoe. The other day I picked up laser on the highway late at night with no cops in site unless he was going the other way. In my last car I had the V1 hard wired up with the v1 up high on the windshield and the wires going up through the headliner and down the a-pilar behind the dash. Then I had the concealed display mounted under my radio in the pocket area it fit perfect. See if I can find a picture.


----------



## willsaw4beer (Apr 27, 2009)

John D said:


> After getting hit with instant on,what difference does it make? Unless you travel in heavy traffic,they are next to useless. I dont see there value anymore.In heavy traffic where you will get whiffs off the cars in front of you,you dont need it anway.I just slowed down a few mph,and no problems,just dont go more than 10 over the speed limit and you will probably be fine.Run 10+ over all the time,and your going to get tickets,(or accidents)radar detector or not,they will run up behind you and pace you as well,no detector needed.



That's my strategy. The envelope is plain to see, don't push it...

Of course there's a few tricks I've learned how to deal with the bastards in court too...


----------



## dingeryote (Apr 27, 2009)

Valentine.

And BTW. Most of the "Splashes" you guys are getting aren't splashes.

The same with most alarms when passing a cruiser equipped with rear radar.

Part of the "Game" is deterrence.

It's also fun to watch the Brake lights come on.LOL!!

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## mcinfantry (Apr 27, 2009)

again, i spent 4 years running radar. ka band. i run the v1. havent had a ticket since 1991. im telling you, it works.


----------

